# Nottingham Meet Saturday 10th March



## bikergrrl (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone fancy coming? Suggest a place (in the city centre or just outside)... somewhere thats not going to be totally heaving and too noisy to have a drink and a natter. (My suggestion is: The Vernon Arms, it's on the tram route, just before the Forest stop)

Meeting about 9pm?


----------



## obanite (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll be there. With bells on!


----------



## bikergrrl (Mar 7, 2007)

obanite said:
			
		

> I'll be there. With bells on!









What are you hanging the bells off sweetheart?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 7, 2007)

I think i have a window in my diary for that night.  

Is anywhere a little closer to the centre possible for us Beestonites?


----------



## Supine (Mar 7, 2007)

I need to pop down to Stealth at 10pm (don't ask) and then up to Moog.

I might be able to drop in somewhere at 9pm to say hi. I'll be out and about dishing out flyers anyway. Vernon arms sounds familiar, is that the one at the top of the hill between forest fields and town?


----------



## Maidmarian (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm up for it --- but don't know the Vernon Arms ???


----------



## bikergrrl (Mar 8, 2007)

8ball + Maidmarian, I suppose we could always _try_ and meet at the Pitcher and Piano again...? I might be feeling a bit grotty, so someone else is going to have to be the life and soul of the party!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2007)

There's a pub across the road from the P&P that's quite nice according to Mauvais.


----------



## bikergrrl (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok, we can decamp to there once we have gathered everyone who is coming.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 8, 2007)

Grrr, am away this weekend. One day!


----------



## bikergrrl (Mar 9, 2007)

Nevermind May, if no one turns up again  we're gonna have to try and rearrange anyway!


----------



## k_s (Mar 9, 2007)

Aww, the vernon's right by my house an' all


----------



## bikergrrl (Mar 10, 2007)

That's not too much of a trek into town for you then!  You coming?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 10, 2007)

So is it about 9 at P&P, then?

I'll have to stick some decent threads on so they let me in.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 10, 2007)

No, it's at the Vernon.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## k_s (Mar 10, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> No, it's at the Vernon.



Ah well g'wan then. I'll also use this oppurtunity to plug the fact that we're doing free vegan food for dinner here at the ASBO community centre (round the corner from the vernon- 33/35burns street). Should be ready around 6.30-7 pm if anyone fancies some pre-pub munchies


----------



## Supine (Mar 10, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> No, it's at the Vernon.



sure? I got a txt earlier saying p&p.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 10, 2007)

Maggot lives in London and was just winding people up.

Is my theory.

I can do either but would rather be sure what's happening - I was just about to give up on finding out and rent a DVD . . .


----------



## bikergrrl (Mar 10, 2007)

IT'S AT THE PITCHER AND PIANO!


----------



## obanite (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice meeting you 8ball!

We really need to sort out a big Nottingham meet up with more than 3 people!


----------



## Supine (Mar 11, 2007)

sorry guys

i had some good txt with the grrl but my curry was a bit later than expected and then I had to  shoot to stealth for some biz. Hope ya had a good one.

I'd really like to meet some urbanites. Non brixton style!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 11, 2007)

Joanna Newsom:





Bikergrrl:





More Joanna N:


You left fairly early on - I was at Wax for another couple of hours and the show hadn't really started when you left - the big dude was beatboxing and rapping and the the little dude was laying down his beats and scratching - was ace!  

Got chatting to the lads afterwards - this is their myspace:
http://www.myspace.com/electrofunk - which I don't think really does them justice.

Aaanyways (I do ramble on) great to meet you guys - I haven't the foggiest how I got home


----------



## Maidmarian (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry I didn't make it ---- the old back was playing up


----------



## bikergrrl (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks 8ball, I think thats a very favourable comparison! Yea, we did leave early, but I was quite ill on Thursday and still not feeling 100% on Saturday... obanite says we need to arrange something for weeks and weeks in advance so there is the best chance of everyone making it...

I really enjoyed the music in Wax actually, but like I said, was getting a bit knackered and going out and not being able to drink sucks a bit too.


----------



## obanite (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, Wax was a  bar, I'll definitely be going back there 

Also thinking we should post on general, I didn't even realise there were regional forums for ages


----------



## Maggot (Mar 12, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Maggot lives in London and was just winding people up.
> 
> Is my theory.
> 
> I can do either but would rather be sure what's happening - I was just about to give up on finding out and rent a DVD . . .


Sorry about that, but it wasn't really clear where you were meeting.

If you organise another meet it would work better if you start a thread well in advance. Also make the time and place really clear and have the details in the opening post so people don't have to read the whole thread to find out. (Hope that doesn't sound patronising).


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2007)

It does sound pretty patronising - especially since you probably weren't even going!


----------



## bikergrrl (Mar 12, 2007)

Whutchoo doin' on my fred Biddleydiddley?

I know all that stuff Maggot, it was obanite who wanted to do something "on the fly" so I took on the task of trying to organise it a little.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2007)

bikergrrl said:
			
		

> Whutchoo doin' on my fred Biddleydiddley?


Nothing 

*runs*


----------



## Supine (Mar 12, 2007)

Next one - details please. We can do this people!


----------



## obanite (Mar 13, 2007)

How about first weekend in april - 6th or 7th? Plenty of advance notice there


----------



## bikergrrl (Mar 13, 2007)

Not a bad idea... I'll either be celebrating or drowning my sorrows that weekend anyway.


----------



## Supine (Mar 13, 2007)

Easter weekend...


----------



## obanite (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, we can eat some chocolate eggs (or rabbits) too


----------



## Keighleybantam (Mar 25, 2007)

obanite said:
			
		

> How about first weekend in april - 6th or 7th? Plenty of advance notice there



I'll be in Nottingham then so sounds like a good idea


----------



## Mallard (Apr 18, 2007)

I missed this sorry!


----------



## 8ball (Apr 19, 2007)

Think we all missed this one.

Oi!!!

Obanite!!

Wassup!!


----------



## Supine (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm having a bbq at moog on Sunday May 6th. Bank holiday weekend.

Why not come down for an afternoon beer and chat. We'll all meet eventually!


----------



## bikergrrl (Apr 20, 2007)

Might do Supine... we are having a house-warming party on Sat 5th too.


----------



## Supine (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice one. Come down for some hair of the dog action


----------



## 8ball (Apr 21, 2007)

bikergrrl said:
			
		

> Might do Supine... we are having a house-warming party on Sat 5th too.



Where did you guys decide to pitch up??


----------



## bikergrrl (Apr 24, 2007)

We're still in Sherwood, near where Perry Road crosses Hucknall Road.


----------



## Mallard (Apr 26, 2007)

bikergrrl said:
			
		

> We're still in Sherwood, near where Perry Road crosses Hucknall Road.



The prison?


----------



## Supine (Apr 28, 2007)

Mallard said:
			
		

> The prison?


 
That'd make it difficult to meet


----------



## Mallard (Apr 29, 2007)

Supine said:
			
		

> That'd make it difficult to meet



A lot are on day release these days


----------



## obanite (May 5, 2007)

*Bikergrrl Posting.*

The cheek of it!!! 

We're hiding about 10 mins from the prison, they'll never think to look for us here!!


----------



## Supine (May 7, 2007)

nice to meet you at last guys, good tracking skills


----------



## Supine (May 7, 2007)

Supine said:
			
		

> nice to meet you at last guys, good tracking skills



Forgot to say, lets do it again when i'm not "working"! Would be nice to sit and chat sometime


----------



## bikergrrl (May 8, 2007)

And when we can get a word of sense out of you.


----------



## Supine (May 8, 2007)

bikergrrl said:
			
		

> And when we can get a word of sense out of you.



Maybe having your tongue down that guys throat stopped you hearing properly   

I was a touch wasted when you turned up. Hope you enjoyed our bbq biznizz


----------



## bikergrrl (May 9, 2007)

I can't help it... he's a hottie you know.  

Didn't really see much BBQ action but the music was brill, will definitely be coming back (possibly even with friends) sometime.


----------



## Supine (May 9, 2007)

Fair play 

The BBQ action was on the roof terrace btw, I take it you never found the roof...

Our next party is Friday May 18th. As always free (and hopefully until 4am if the license application goes through).


----------



## bikergrrl (May 11, 2007)

No, we didn't find the roof... we found the outside bit though. I guess there would have been stairs up from there? I thought being as the party was from 2pm, that any food action would have been over and done by 10pm. I fed us well before we went out too... 

Doubt we'll be able to make the 18th, I am pretty sure we are going out the week after that for a pretty heavy night so we want to be all well-rested and stuff, but I'll speak to obanite about it anyway.


----------

